# exciting news



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Rick, Did I miss something here ??? Glad to hear you's got Sponsor's for the show and can't wait to watch a few ! Good Luck and keep that camera full of film. 
TTYL
-Matt


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Tease:embara:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Are we supposed to be guessing who it might be? Hmmmmm.... Knowing how long you boys stay in the stand, is your new sponsor Camo Depends?


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Bruce, great idea, I'll have to see if they want on board.. I'm also trying to get others to advertise on the show if I could just remember the name of THAT HUNTING STORE & FISHING STORE in the eastern part of Ontario.....hmmmm any thoughts:embara:


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

I you want to guess, I'll give you a hint.....sure wish I had one 2.5 years ago......NOW COME ON....that should narrow it down a bit.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

trapper1 said:


> I you want to guess, I'll give you a hint.....sure wish I had one 2.5 years ago......NOW COME ON....that should narrow it down a bit.


A bow that doesn't break?????? LOL


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

He's wanted one of those for the last 30 years.:wink:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hunter Safety Harness!!!


Do I get a freebie if I guess right!!!!


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Well Rick, I hate to break it to you but I'm just back to being a volunteer at THAT HUNTING & FISHING STORE somewhere in eastern Ontario. I've gone back to bathrooms professionally. I have been reminding him that it's a good fit though. Have you asked Caribow for a bow that gets better hangtime after being tossed yet? Gary really makes your tosses look kinda girly.

My real guess: Controlled Descent Systems?


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Bruce*, I've gone back to the bathroom quite a bit in my life as well....but never would I actually call it professionally....not really sure I want to know what professionals do in there that I don't lol
I have two Caribows right now...both proven killers
no one can beat Garry's tosses.....they're unique and unmatchable
*Rick* yep...you're right...for the past 30 yrs there were no bows that could withstand the draw of Rick....until now....or at least so far ;-)

I'll release the name of our main sponsor soon enough


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

hey guy's forgive me for asking but what's the name of the new show? and has any been aired yet.


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

High NASSCOTT....the name of the program is simply "Just Us Hunting" it's about people like you and I, real hunters, everyday people. People that are happy with the forkhorn they just shot and that doe....well, they worked hard at getting it and believe they have as much bragging rights as the big boys who pass up on 140 class whitetails. We don't own 500 acre food plots, but must gain permission on the neighbors farm and are happy with that. We take our kids out and are happy to be mentors to them and listen intently to the experiences they're having even though we have long since took the little things for granted....we are "Just Us Hunting"
airing this January on the following channels
- Bell Express Vu 224
-Shaw Direct 320 (Star Choice)
-channel 3 Fort Francis
-channel 4 Kenora, Red Lake, Sioux Lookout
-channel 8 Dryden, Atikokan
-channel 68 Winnipeg, Calgary, Edmonton
-channel 119 Saskatchewan, Naniamo, Kamloops

Rick


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Bruce....you win....I now have in my hand the signed agreement from Rescue One CDS to become our main sponsor. I met up with these folks in Indiannapolis this January at the ATA show and was needless to say quite impressed with their product. As those of you who know me can understand that I now take a keen interest in fall arrest systems and this one won't kill you. check out their website and listen to what the man has to say...it will be an eye opener.
Rick
PS.. advertising space on the show is filling up, so if anyone is interested in advertising across Canada...contact me.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

WooHoo!! I have been checking out their system, it looks like a must have. It would have certainly saved your bacon as long as it comes in a gorilla size. What do I win? I'd love an all-you-can eat squirel-kabob dinner!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I checked out the Web site....they do indeed have Gorilla size!!!!

May have to see about getting one of these.........


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Bruce....your prize......you get to shoot with me in North Bay.....AND you get to make me breakfast.....congratulations you lucky dog.
Rick


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

BRUCE.....and paul rick and ted might let you stay up all night by the camp fire with us...


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Rick, that sounds like my kind of prize! There will be 2 of us shooting with you though...


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

not a problem Bruce


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

October 18th 2008 finds myself laying at the base of a tree with a badly shattered wrist, two broken feet, and three broken vertebrae after my stand broke and I fell 19’ during a deer hunt.

Believe it or not, I took it all in stride, I had a partner who was now on his way out to call an ambulance. I knew my back was broken and the rest was obvious. I couldn’t lay there any longer, the pain was the most intense pain I have ever felt. Somehow I managed to stand up and I walked out the ½ mile (very slowly and gingerly I might add) where I met the incoming ambulance, and my buddy.

I can handle pain, and discomfort…it’s something I can control….but when I was in the hospital my wife arrived and for a few brief seconds, she had thought that I was paralyzed. I never told her this but I did manage a quick glimpse of her at that exact moment and to see the look in her eyes was more than I could bare…even to this day.

It was at that point that I realized that the fall was not about me…but about my wife and two daughters, how selfish can one be to put them at risk.

Rescue One CDS is the one item I now have that I never want to utilize, but if I do…. I’ll hug my wife and kids just a little bit tighter that night..

Thanks guys 

Rick Marchand
Owner/Producer
Just Us Hunting


----------



## wv1bigbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Rick
Sorry to hear about your fall. I'm glad you're still around to tell about it and more important to be with your family. I was a lot luckier than you were, I just had the thrill of riding a self climber to the ground from about 15ft. All I got was skinned up a bit and a big eye opener. Didn't take long to figure out that when the floor falls out from under you it doesn't take long to get to the ground.
That was many years ago and from that day on I never used any kind of stand without a harness and now it's the Rescue One CDS.
Good luck and stay safe!!!


----------

